# Surf Rod Holders



## Mmayfield (May 2, 2014)

Getting ready to remake my surf rod holders and wanted to see if any one had any thoughts as to the optimum diameter and length and if a solid tube or tube with a angle base is better. Game plan currently is all PVC in 2-2.5" diameter and 5' lengths. Some renters thought the best way to get the ones I have now into the sand was a hammer.


----------



## Jerktherod! (May 18, 2016)

11/2 conduit. Slant cut. I use 4 ft on my long rods and 5 for my shorter


----------



## surffishin27 (Apr 8, 2016)

Check out a video online of a guy using his mouth to get his pvc in the sand. I used to use a hammer but now just use sunction and it works a ton better. I like to use a beer bottle and heat gun and widen the tops of the pvc


----------



## Jerktherod! (May 18, 2016)

I just use my hands. I rock it back and forth.


----------



## Tim Brown (Jul 22, 2012)

Solid tube is much better. I have two with angle bases and I much prefer the straight tubes


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

1.5" PVC for mine



surffishin27 said:


> I like to use a beer bottle and heat gun and widen the tops of the pvc


+1 on that. Also if you are OCD like me you can use sandpaper to round off the top and even remove the preprinted stuff on the sides.


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

The only surf rod holder I use is my hands! I've seen to many rods disappear in the water. People not paying attention & get a big bite & bye bye Rod.


----------



## Razor1138 (Jun 13, 2012)

Flytyingguy1 said:


> The only surf rod holder I use is my hands! I've seen to many rods disappear in the water. People not paying attention & get a big bite & bye bye Rod.


That's because they don't put it in deep enough. (twss) But yeah, that takes the guess work out of it, but if you run more than 1 rod, then it would start to be a pain to manage. (especially if you get a bite on one)


----------



## Anchorite (Apr 27, 2016)

I think mine are 2 or 2.5 inch diameter cut to 4 foot or so. I have a hole drilled through them about 18 inches or so up from the bottom. I slide a 1/2" threaded steel bar through the hole and step on it to help drive the spike in. In addition to helping me drive them in, the bar helps me tell when the spikes are deep enough. I just have one of those bars that i swap back and forth between the two spikes. When i'm coming or going i just slide the bar through both spikes with rods still in them and can rest the spikes against my shoulder. The bar makes a good handle. I have a couple nuts threaded on one side of the bar to help keep everything together. I put a hook at the top of one spike to keep my fishing backpack off the ground (cargo ships make big waves where i fish). I also used a file to round off the tops of the spikes so my rods dont get torn up on the way in.


----------



## surffishin27 (Apr 8, 2016)

I used to hammer it in but saw the guy sucking the air out of his and that's all I do now. It can be in the water and no problems at all with leaning over from the waves. I use the 2 1/2 and use a heat gun from harbor freight and a beer bottle and heat it till its wife enough then sandpaper the rough areas. Usually make mine 5 feet to get up high so the dumb tourist don't walk into the line. Happened way to many times.....


----------



## CodyV7Mc (Jul 12, 2015)

Sucking the air out?


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

CodyV7Mc said:


> Sucking the air out?


I'm glad I'm not the only one with the same question.


----------



## Jerktherod! (May 18, 2016)

Use the hands God gave you.


----------



## BasserJim (Feb 21, 2016)

BubbaHoTep said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one with the same question.


https://youtu.be/oiiXa4FVmtc

Edited to add, Never done this, just found the video googling


----------



## Anchorite (Apr 27, 2016)

I've read in other threads here that the suck method only works on sandy beaches. In shelly areas, not so much. There was also one story of a guy with a hickey around his mouth from moving his spikes throughout the session. Intriguing still.


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

Anchorite said:


> (cargo ships make big waves where i fish)


Then I'm guessing we fish the same spot.


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

Another "trick" for carrying them is use a length of rope and tie two circles slightly larger than the diameter of the tube. The flaired top stops them from sliding out and they can then be tossed over the shoulder or strapped to a pack for hike ins or camping trips. When set up I just slide one out and put it in the sand and leave the rope hanging off the other. 

<a href="http://s1363.photobucket.com/user/Maddawgj/media/fishies/00593F99-AFE8-413B-ACF2-AED0E5426400_zpsgjhzwly6.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1363.photobucket.com/albums/r710/Maddawgj/fishies/00593F99-AFE8-413B-ACF2-AED0E5426400_zpsgjhzwly6.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 00593F99-AFE8-413B-ACF2-AED0E5426400_zpsgjhzwly6.jpg"/></a>

And them set up Tues night where the cargo ships make big waves:
<a href="http://s1363.photobucket.com/user/Maddawgj/media/fishies/8A2AC24F-03FE-4C86-9F8A-9DC0F63CD610_zpserooke82.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1363.photobucket.com/albums/r710/Maddawgj/fishies/8A2AC24F-03FE-4C86-9F8A-9DC0F63CD610_zpserooke82.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 8A2AC24F-03FE-4C86-9F8A-9DC0F63CD610_zpserooke82.jpg"/></a>


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

*2# mini sledge hammer*



Mmayfield said:


> Getting ready to remake my surf rod holders and wanted to see if any one had any thoughts as to the optimum diameter and length and if a solid tube or tube with a angle base is better. Game plan currently is all PVC in 2-2.5" diameter and 5' lengths. Some renters thought the best way to get the ones I have now into the sand was a hammer.


It's some weight to carry but you can get your tube in as deep as you want with a 2# mini sledge hammer. Basically a hammer with a sledge hammer head.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Old thread with some useful info (and good laughs):

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?93480-PVC-Rod-Holders


----------



## CodyV7Mc (Jul 12, 2015)

BasserJim said:


> https://youtu.be/oiiXa4FVmtc
> 
> Edited to add, Never done this, just found the video googling


Lol. That's strange but makes me want to try it!


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing when I first started reading stuff on Pier and Surf. 

I do remember reading something where a man said " I'm never going to put a $500 rod and reel combo in a $5.00 rod holder. 

I respect the guys that do this all the time and made some rod holders with 5/8 rebar they worked great but were way too heavy. 

When I bought a beach cart I finally decided to make some good sand spikes and a way to carry them on the beach cart. 

I made 5 but the cart only carries 4, I went down to a sheet metal place and bought the 1-1/2 x 1-1/2 x 1/8 aluminum L angle for $50.00

I cut the angles with power saw and put 18 inches of 1-1/2 pvc at the top and flared the end with a bottle. The pvc is attached with heavy duty strip tie and an eye bolt. 

I took these things to Edisto island and fished down by the inlet were it is all big shells. They go in hard but the angle is heavy enough that you can push it back and forth and get the point past the shell your hitting straight on. There is no way you are putting straight pvc in the beach there and mine worked great. 

I got less than 20 bucks each in all 5 rod holders and about $50 in the brackets on the beach cart and that is only because my friend and I could not man up enough to weld it ourselves.


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

DANtheJDMan said:


> I was thinking the same thing when I first started reading stuff on Pier and Surf.
> 
> I do remember reading something where a man said " I'm never going to put a $500 rod and reel combo in a $5.00 rod holder.
> 
> ...


Here are some pics. That is $20 each in the rod holders.


----------



## surffishin27 (Apr 8, 2016)

Lol it's weird fellas but man it works. It has to be wet sand for it to work. I thought the guy was crazy too but that one time I forgot my hammer and did it, it worked great. Always a good tool to have in case one day you need it


----------

